# Pretty new to Specktra, saying "Hi-hi!"



## CherryLex (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been on (sporadically) for a few months now but decided to just say hello to everyone. I've learned a lot by reading through the threads and hope to be hepful to someone out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hello Everyone!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## CherryLex (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys! Nice to meet you


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

